# Πάρεξ ελευθερία και γλώσσα: παρατηρήσεις και στοχασμοί για την επέτειο των διακοσίων χρόνων ελεύθερου βίου



## Earion (Mar 24, 2021)

Η Λεξιλογία εξ ορισμού ενδιαφέρεται για τη γλώσσα. Έκρινα πως δεν είναι άτοπο να πούμε κάτι —έστω και λίγο, έστω και μικρό— για την πρώτη έννοια του ποιητή, την ελευθερία. Με αφορμή τη διακοσιοστή επέτειο, σας καλώ να καταθέσουμε παρατηρήσεις και σκέψεις, πρωτογενείς ή εξ αντανακλάσεως απ' ό,τι φτάνει στην αντίληψή μας από το περιβάλλον.

Κάνω αρχή με μία κίνηση, που τη βρήκα πολύ πετυχημένη, εκπορευόμενη από την πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας. Εννέα πρέσβεις από ισάριθμες χωρες κλήθηκαν να διαβάσουν στη γλώσσα τους ποιήματα γραμμένα την εποχή της Επανάστασης, εμπνευσμένα από τον αγώνα των Ελλήνων.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2021)

*Η ελευθερία είναι καύλα όταν συνδυάζεται με υγεία!*


----------



## Earion (Mar 24, 2021)

Η επανάσταση ΕΙΝΑΙ κάβλα. 
Η ελευθερία ΕΙΝΑΙ κάβλα.
(Το "κάβλα" με βήτα).


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2021)

Γιατί; Εξήγησέ μου το. Δεν βγαίνει από τον _καυλό_; Βγαίνει από την... _καβάλα_;


----------



## Earion (Mar 24, 2021)

nickel said:


> Γιατί; Εξήγησέ μου το. Δεν βγαίνει από τον _καυλό_; Βγαίνει από την... _καβάλα_;


Γιατί δεν είναι διαφανής η προέλευση (αμφιβάλλω αν ήταν ποτέ, άλλωστε πρόκειται για λέξη ταμπού).


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 24, 2021)

Στο λεξικό του Γαζή (1835) δεν φαίνεται να αποτελεί ταμπού:

Γαυριώ: […] εν δε τη συνηθεία και αντί του συνουσιασθήναι επιθυμώ (καυλόνω)

https://books.google.gr/books?id=2q...Q6AEwAXoECAMQAg#v=onepage&q="καυλόνω"&f=false

Και ο Χατζιδάκις στα 1889:

https://books.google.gr/books?id=H_...4ChDoATAHegQIBxAC#v=onepage&q="καύλα"&f=false


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2021)

Το μάτι ελεύθερο, από τον βράχο της Ακρόπολης μέχρι τη θάλασσα, με τον Παρθενώνα και τον λόφο του Φιλοπάππου να κρύβουν τους πολλούς τσιμεντένιους όγκους. Χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία και λευτεριά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2021)

Θα προτιμούσα όμως μια ολιγομελή χορωδία να έψελνε τον εθνικό ύμνο, κι όχι την άγνωστη σοπράνο (που επελέγη οικογενειοκρατικά και προβλήθηκε ως τάχα «διεθνούς φήμης»). Η φωνή της, διόλου αξιοπρόσεκτη, χάθηκε στο μεγάλο σκηνικό.


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2021)

*Όλα τα έθνη πολεμούν (Η ελληνική "Καρμανιόλα")*

Από τα "4 Επαναστατικά τραγούδια" του Ρήγα Φεραίου
Μουσική ανασύνθεση: Γεώργιος Γ. Λαδάς
Ενορχήστρωση-Διεύθυνση Ορχήστρας-Ερμηνεία: Δημήτρης Λάγιος

Πρόκειται για τον πρώτο δίσκο που κυκλοφόρησε ο Δ. Λάγιος, το 1975 με την φροντίδα του ιστορικού Γεωργίου Λαδά, ο οποίος προλογίζει το κάθε τραγούδι. Ο δίσκος κυκλοφόρησε εκτός εμπορίου σε 1000 μόλις αντίτυπα κι όπως ήταν φυσικό γρήγορα εξαφανίστηκε από το προσκήνιο και ξεχάστηκε εντελώς.

Περιεχόμενα:
1. Θούριος
2. Ύμνος πατριωτικός
3. Επαναστατικό τραγούδι
4. Ω, παιδιά μου, ορφανά μου (βασισμένο στη μουσική της "Μασσαλώτιδας")

ΥΜΝΟΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΙΚΟΣ

Όλα τα έθνη πολεμούν
και στους τυράννους τους ορμούν.
Εκδίκησιν γυρεύουν
και τους εξολοθρεύουν,
και τρέχουν για την δόξαν με χαρά στη φωτιά.

Ν' αρχίσουν τώρα να λαλούν
με όργανα να κελαηδούν
οι Μούσες την ανδρειάν μας
τώρα στην λευτεριάν μας,
πώς τρέχομεν με πόθον και χαρά στη φωτιά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2021)

*Ο καιρός αδελφοί (Επαναστατικό τραγούδι)*

Από τα "4 Επαναστατικά τραγούδια" του Ρήγα Φεραίου
Μουσική ανασύνθεση: Γεώργιος Γ. Λαδάς
Ενορχήστρωση-διεύθυνση ορχήστρας-ερμηνεία: Δημήτρης Λάγιος

Πρόκειται για τον πρώτο δίσκο που κυκλοφόρησε ο Δ. Λάγιος, το 1975 με την φροντίδα του ιστορικού Γεωργίου Λαδά, ο οποίος προλογίζει το κάθε τραγούδι. Ο δίσκος κυκλοφόρησε εκτός εμπορίου σε 1000 μόλις αντίτυπα κι όπως ήταν φυσικό γρήγορα εξαφανίστηκε από το προσκήνιο και ξεχάστηκε εντελώς.

Περιεχόμενα:
1. Θούριος
2. Ύμνος πατριωτικός
3. Επαναστατικό τραγούδι
4. Ω, παιδιά μου, ορφανά μου (βασισμένο στη μουσική της "Μασσαλώτιδας")

ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ

Ο καιρός αδελφοί,
της ελευθερίας φθάνει
και το Γένος ημών
τας δυνάμεις του λαμβάνει.
Γενναίοι Ρουμελιώται,
Μωραΐται και νησιώται
το αίμα των τυράννων
χύστε ποταμηδόν.

Μη φοβήστε Γραικοί,
ότι είστε τάχα ολίγοι,
η Ευρώπη ιδού,
τας αγκάλας της ανοίγει.
Ο τύραννος κλονείται,
την πτώσιν του φοβείται.
Ο ζήλος της πατρίδος,
ας λάμψ' εις τας ψυχάς.


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2021)

*Ω παιδιά μου, ορφανά μου! (Η ελληνική "Μασσαλιώτις")*

Από τα "4 Επαναστατικά τραγούδια" του Ρήγα Φεραίου
Μουσική ανασύνθεση: Γεώργιος Γ. Λαδάς
Ενορχήστρωση-διεύθυνση ορχήστρας-ερμηνεία: Δημήτρης Λάγιος

Πρόκειται για τον πρώτο δίσκο που κυκλοφόρησε ο Δ. Λάγιος, το 1975 με την φροντίδα του ιστορικού Γεωργίου Λαδά, ο οποίος προλογίζει το κάθε τραγούδι. Ο δίσκος κυκλοφόρησε εκτός εμπορίου σε 1000 μόλις αντίτυπα κι όπως ήταν φυσικό γρήγορα εξαφανίστηκε από το προσκήνιο και ξεχάστηκε εντελώς.

Περιεχόμενα:
1. Θούριος
2. Ύμνος πατριωτικός
3. Επαναστατικό τραγούδι
4. Ω, παιδιά μου, ορφανά μου (βασισμένο στη μουσική της "Μασσαλώτιδας")

Ω, ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΡΦΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ

Ω, παιδιά μου, ορφανά μου,
σκορπισμένα 'δω κ' εκεί
διωγμένα, υβρισμένα
απ' τα έθνη πανοικί.
Ξυπνείστε τέκνα και ήλθεν η ώρα.
Ξυπνείστε όλα, τρέξατε τώρα
κι ήλθεν ο δείπνος ο μυστικός,
που με κόπους κατά τόπους
τρέχετε για μια τροφήν
εις δεσπότας κ' ιδιώτας,
δούλου δέχεσθε μομφήν.
Εμπρός παιδιά,
προπατείτε, προσπαθείτε
δόξης νά 'βρητε πηγήν.


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2021)

Άλλη παραλλαγή της Μασσαλιώτιδας (πιο κοντά στο γράμμα του πρωτοτύπου)


----------



## Earion (Mar 26, 2021)

*Ω, λυγηρόν και κοπτερόν σπαθί μου!*

Ευρύτατα διαδεδομένος θούριος, αποδιδόμενος στον λόγιο Κωνσταντίνο Κοκκινάκη (Χίος 1781-Αίγινα 1831).

Ω, λυγηρόν και κοπτερόν σπαθί μου,
και συ τουφέκι ᾿μ᾿ φλογερόν, πουλί μου,
εσείς τον Τούρκον σφάξατε,
τον τύραννον σπαράξατε,
ν᾿ αναστηθή η πατρίς μου
να ζήσῃ το σπαθί μου.

Για της πατρίδος την ελευθερίαν,
και του Χριστού την πίστιν την αγίαν,
γι᾿ αυτά τα δύο πολεμώ
μ᾿ αυτά να ζήσω επιθυμώ
κι αν δεν τα αποκτήσω
τι μ᾿ ωφελεί να ζήσω;


----------



## cougr (Mar 26, 2021)

*Η Ελλάς Ευγνωμονούσα (1858)
Θεόδωρος Βρυζάκης*
λάδι σε μουσαμά


----------



## cougr (Mar 26, 2021)

Φωταγώγηση του κτηρίου της Όπερας του Σίδνεϊ (25 Μαρ, 2021)


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2021)

Σκεπτόμενος ελεύθερα (επειδή, όταν σουλατσάρω στα ΜΚΔ, χαλιέμαι με τους μονίμως γκρινιάρηδες, τους μικρόψυχους, τους κακόψυχους και όσους έχουν εκχωρήσει τον ελεύθερο λόγο τους στην κομματική σκοπιμότητα): Λόγω χαρακτήρα αλλά και λόγω ηλικίας πια, κρατάω τα θετικά από τις καταστάσεις και παραβλέπω πολλά από τα αρνητικά. Χτες με συνέλαβα να εύχομαι να μην πάει τίποτα στραβά — έχουμε φάει πολλή χλαπάτσα, δεν ήταν ώρα να στραβώσει κι η επέτειος. Ξύπνησα νωρίς και είχα μια τηλεόραση να παίζει μόνιμα δεξιά μου. Χάρηκα που ο καιρός ήταν ευνοϊκός, που τα αεροπλάνα πέταξαν ρολόι (δίνοντάς μας ωραίες απόψεις από ψηλά), που δεν γλίστρησε κανένας στις καβαλίνες, που όλα στα μηχανοκίνητα και τα πεζοπόρα τμήματα ήταν καλοκουρδισμένα, που οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις ήταν λίγες και αντίστοιχα οι υψηλοί καλεσμένοι, οπότε οι καταθέσεις στεφάνων δεν κατάντησαν εξαντλητικές. Ακόμα και η Ζαννή μού άρεσε επειδή δεν ήταν οπερατική η εκτέλεσή της. Δεν πρόσεξα καν τι φορούσε η Γαλλίδα υπουργός, ενώ πρόσεξα και σχεδόν μου άρεσε το φόρεμα της κ. Αγγελοπούλου. Όλα καλά. Μέχρι κι ο Βουλαρίνος δεν βρήκε υλικό για την εκπομπή του. (Ευτυχώς που υπήρξε και η… Μπουλουμπίνα.)

Συμφωνώ με κάτι που διάβασα στα ΜΚΔ: ο αναστοχασμός μας για τα 200 χρόνια πορείας του έθνους να μην εξαντληθεί στην εξύμνηση του λογογράφου του Πρίγκιπα της Ουαλίας ή στον θαυμασμό για τον κιμά γαρίδας — κάπως έτσι. Διάβασα και διάφορες ενδιαφέρουσες αναλύσεις, αλλά δεν συγκράτησα πολλά. Σήμερα έκλεισα να κάνω το πρώτο εμβόλιο και χάρηκα ακόμα περισσότερο. Γιατί είπαμε, εκτός από ελευθερία, καλό είναι να έχεις και την υγειά σου…


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2021)

Βρήκα γλυκιά και όμορφη αυτή την εκτέλεση.


----------



## cougr (Mar 27, 2021)

Σχετικό άρθρο για τον πίνακα "Η Ελλάς Ευγνωμονούσα" στα ΝΕΑ


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2021)

Ένα κείμενο εγρήγορσης

Από τον Μιχάλη Μιχαήλ (Protagon, 26 Μαρτίου 2021)

*Η (χαμένη) ευκαιρία της επετείου*​
_Το ορόσημο των 200 χρόνων ήταν η ευκαιρία να αναμετρηθούμε με την ιστορική διαδρομή μας, με τις λαμπρές και τις σκοτεινές στιγμές μας και να σκεφτούμε σοβαρά πώς οραματιζόμαστε το μέλλον της χώρας. Όμως φτάσαμε και πάλι να τσακωνόμαστε για ένα μενού θαλασσινών και μια ερμηνεία του Εθνικού Ύμνου_

Τα 200 χρόνια από την Επανάσταση του 1821 ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία —όχι, ήταν η ιδανική ευκαιρία— για να επαναπροσδιορίσουμε την ταυτότητά μας, ως έθνος, ως λαός, ως κοινωνία, και να θέσουμε τους στόχους για τις επόμενες δεκαετίες.

Να αναμετρηθούμε με την ιστορική διαδρομή μας, με τις λαμπρές και τις σκοτεινές στιγμές μας, και να σκεφτούμε σοβαρά τι στο καλό επιδιώκουμε, πώς οραματιζόμαστε το μέλλον της χώρας, τον ρόλο της στον σύγχρονο κόσμο και πώς μπορούμε να το επιτύχουμε αξιοποιώντας τις δυνατότητές μας ως Έλληνες.

Με άλλα λόγια, να αποκτήσουμε και να ενισχύσουμε την εθνική αυτογνωσία μας, για να μπορέσουμε να διαμορφώσουμε ένα νέο, σύγχρονο εθνικό αφήγημα. Μαθαίνοντας από τα λάθη μας και αξιοποιώντας τα επιτεύγματά μας.

Τελικά έχεις την εντύπωση ότι, αντί όλων αυτών, προτιμήσαμε να τσακωνόμαστε για τον κιμά γαρίδας του Λαζάρου, για το αν η σοπράνο Ζαννή εκτέλεσε τον Εθνικό Ύμνο, ενώ την είχε επιλέξει και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε μια ΔΕΘ, και για το αν η φορεσιά της Γιάννας Αγγελοπούλου ήταν αρμόζουσα ή φολκλόρ υπερβολή.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η αυτογνωσία δεν είναι απλό πράγμα, πιο εύκολο είναι να τσακώνεσαι για τον Αλιάγα και τα άλογα στην παρέλαση παρά να κοιτάζεσαι στον καθρέφτη.

Όμως αυτή η ευκαιρία του οροσήμου δεν πρέπει να χαθεί. Και για να μπορέσουμε να την εκμεταλλευτούμε δημιουργικά, πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε όχι μόνο από τη βολή επιφανειακών καβγάδων, αλλά και από τις βολικές παραδοχές για την ιστορική μας διαδρομή αυτά τα 200 χρόνια, ώστε να αναστοχαστούμε στο τι κάναμε σωστό και τι λάθος αυτούς τους δύο αιώνες. Να κοιταχτούμε δηλαδή σε αυτόν τον καθρέφτη ώστε να διαπιστώσουμε πού υστερούμε και πού έχουμε πλεονεκτήματα. Να ξαναδούμε «γεγονότα που τα απωθήσαμε στη λήθη για να γλιτώσουμε από τη φρίκη και τις τύψεις – ενώ η μόνη κάθαρση θα ήταν η μνήμη και η επίγνωσή τους. Ας ανοίξουμε τα μάτια και την ψυχή μας στην Ιστορία, που εξορίζει τη λήθη και φέρνει την Αλήθεια», όπως εύστοχα υπογραμμίζει, εκ των κορυφαίων ιστορικών μας, Γιώργος Δερτιλής, στο εμβληματικό βιβλίο του «Επτά πόλεμοι, τέσσερις εμφύλιοι, επτά πτωχεύσεις, 1821-2016».

Μόνο με το ιστορικό κλέος του παρελθόντος δεν μπορούμε πια να προχωρήσουμε. Προφανώς και δεν θα το εγκαταλείψουμε, ούτε περισσότερο θα το απεμπολήσουμε. Όμως τα λάθη και οι εμμονές μας, πολλές φορές, μας έφεραν στη δεινή θέση και δεν μπορεί ο «καλός θεός της Ελλάδας να μας σώζει συνεχώς», ούτε οι ξένοι φίλοι – ακόμα και για αυτούς τσακωθήκαμε.

Στα 200 χρόνια από το 1821, είχαμε τραυματικά βιώματα με διχασμούς και αδελφοκτόνους εμφυλίους, ήδη από τους πρώτους μήνες της Επανάστασης, ανάμεσα στους οπλαρχηγούς μέχρι πρόσφατα, το 1946-49, που διέλυσαν τον κοινωνικό και οικονομικό ιστό, καταστρέφοντας γενιές και γενιές μέχρι να ξανασταθούμε στα πόδια μας. Ξεχάσαμε ή σπρώξαμε βαθιά στη λήθη, από ενοχή ή από αμάθεια, επτά χρεοκοπίες και αχρείαστους πολέμους, που πισωγύρισαν για δεκαετίες τη χώρα και αφεθήκαμε έρμαιο στον λαϊκισμό και τη δημαγωγία. Και το κυριότερο, δεν φροντίζουμε ακόμη και σήμερα να μάθουν τα παιδιά μας τη σύγχρονη ιστορική διαδρομή μας. Ίσως από ενοχές.

Κι όμως, τα ίδια τα γεγονότα μας δείχνουν τι να κάνουμε και τι να απορρίψουμε. Κατά τη διάρκεια των 20 δεκαετιών από την κήρυξη της Επανάστασης, από τους Φιλικούς και τους καπεταναίους του Μοριά, η Ελλάδα κατέδειξε πώς μπορεί να είναι μια νεωτερική χώρα, όπως ανέλυσε ο καθηγητής Γιάννης Βούλγαρης, στο πρόσφατο πολυσυζητημένο βιβλίο του «Ελλάδα: Μια χώρα παραδόξως νεωτερική». Όταν είμαστε ενωμένοι και με σωστές διεθνείς συμμαχίες, μπορούμε να βλέπουμε την Ελλάδα να μεγαλώνει. Όταν υπονομεύουμε όμως τον εκσυγχρονισμό μας, όπως συνέβη στον Χαρίλαο Τρικούπη από τον Θόδωρο Δηλιγιάννη, οι καταστροφικές συνέπειες είναι μεγάλες.

Στις νέες παγκόσμιες συνθήκες που αναδεικνύονται μετά την εθνική, δεκαετή ταλαιπωρία μιας οικονομικής κρίσης, καθώς και μετά την παγκόσμια κρίση μιας πανδημίας, ο δρόμος της χώρας μας είναι μονόδρομος. Συμπόρευση με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη, όπου διεκδικήσαμε επιτυχημένα τη συμμετοχή μας, χωρίς μεγαλοϊδεατισμούς και λάθη που μας καθηλώνουν. Με εθνική αυτοπεποίθηση και τόλμη απέναντι στις προκλήσεις, χωρίς αυταπάτες και εμμονές.

Ας μη χαθεί λοιπόν η ευκαιρία της επετείου, ακόμα και τώρα που πέρασε. Ας μη θυσιάζονται η σκέψη και ο λιγοστός χρόνος μας στους στιγμιαίους ύμνους ή στα αναθέματα των social media.​


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2021)

Κι άλλο ένα:

από τον Κώστα Γιαννακίδη (Protagon, 24 Μαρτίου 2021)

*Υπερήφανοι για το παρόν μας *​
_Μάθαμε να δοξάζουμε το παρελθόν και να απαξιώνουμε το παρόν μας. Λέμε ότι δεν είμαστε αντάξιοι ένδοξων προγόνων, αν και ξέρουμε ότι και αυτοί ακόμα θα έμεναν εκστατικοί, γεμάτοι δέος, μπροστά σε αυτά που έχουμε πετύχει. Η Ελλάδα έχει καταφέρει τεράστιους άθλους σε λιγότερα από 200 χρόνια. Και όμως, δεν το θυμίζουμε στον εαυτό μας _

Στα πρώτα κείμενα που γράφτηκαν δίπλα στις φλόγες της Επανάστασης ορίστηκε ότι Έλληνας είναι όποιος πιστεύει στον Χριστό και στην ορθόδοξη διδασκαλία. Η γλώσσα δεν είχε σημασία. Ας μιλούσε ελληνικά, αρβανίτικα ή βλάχικα. Αν ήταν ορθόδοξος, ήταν και Έλληνας. Η πίστη υιοθετήθηκε ως εθνικό κριτήριο. Δεν ήταν πρωτότυπο, συνέβη και αλλού. Σήμερα η συνθήκη αυτή είναι αντιστραμμένη. Η θρησκεία έχει μικρότερη σημασία για τον προσδιορισμό του Έλληνα. Η γλώσσα όμως είναι βασικό στοιχείο προσδιορισμού, ειδικά για όσους κατοικούν στην Ελλάδα. Και σταδιακά το κοινωνικό κριτήριο μετατοπίζεται προς το αρχαιοελληνικό πρότυπο. Έλληνες είναι όσοι γεννήθηκαν εδώ, μετέχουν της παιδείας και κατέχουν τη γλώσσα. Δεν το έχουμε αποδεχθεί όλοι, αλλά οι μεταβάσεις αυτού του είδους χρειάζονται χρόνο. Πριν από μία γενιά θα ήταν δύσκολο να υπάρξει Αντεντοκούνμπο.

Σήμερα υπάρχουν χιλιάδες συμπατριώτες μας με καταγωγή από την Αφρική αν και, δυστυχώς, κοινωνικά και οικονομικά βρίσκονται αντιμέτωποι με ένα πλέγμα ανισοτήτων. Ομοίως, πολλοί συμπατριώτες μας έλκουν την καταγωγή τους από την Ανατολική Ευρώπη, τη Μέση Ανατολή και κάποιοι από το κέντρο της Ασίας. Αν η Ελλάδα ήταν ψηφιδωτό, θα διαπιστώναμε ότι τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες προστέθηκαν νέες, πολύχρωμες ψηφίδες. Αλλά και οι νέες γενιές των millennials έχουν χαοτικές διαφορές από τις γενιές των γονιών ή των παππούδων της.

Σκέφτομαι ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο γίνεται και πιο δύσκολη η περιγραφή του μέσου Έλληνα. Θεωρώ δε πιθανό ότι σε βάθος χρόνου θα εξαλειφθεί ο όρος. Με δεδομένα του προηγούμενου αιώνα, η περιγραφή του μέσου Έλληνα δεν ήταν κάτι το δύσκολο. Έπαιρνες έναν κάτοικο της Λάρισας και τον έβαζες στη βιτρίνα. Πάνω-κάτω, θα είχες πέσει μέσα ως προς τη μόρφωση, το εισόδημα, ακόμα και τις πολιτικές αντιλήψεις. Σήμερα, αλήθεια, ποιος είναι μέσος Έλληνας; Είναι σχετικά εύκολο να πεις πόσα βγάζει, αλλά θα δυσκολευτείς να φτιάξεις ένα μεγάλο ομοιογενές γκρουπ με πολλούς σαν και αυτόν. Κάποτε ήμασταν μυαλά που έβγαιναν από το ίδιο σχολικό καλούπι. Τώρα είναι αλλιώς.

Μέρες που είναι αναρωτιέμαι αν η εθνική μνήμη και η ματιά προς το παρελθόν αρκούν για να διατηρήσουν ισχυρή τη συγκολλητική ουσία της συνοχής μας. Και ξέρω ότι πλέον υπάρχουν πολλοί ανάμεσά μας που δεν ριγούν με όσα βλέπουν αυτές τις ώρες γύρω τους. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πρόκειται για Έλληνες με ξενική καταγωγή. Γνωρίζω και αρκετούς πιτσιρικάδες που τα βαριούνται φριχτά όλα αυτά, δεν τους συγκινούν. Και διαπιστώνω ότι, τελικά, όταν στοχαζόμαστε πάνω στα εθνικά, επιμένουμε εμμονικά στο παρελθόν, αποφεύγοντας να αναφερθούμε στα σύγχρονα που μας κάνουν υπερήφανους, στα λαμπρά κομμάτια της κοινής ζωής μας. Και προφανώς για αυτό ευθύνεται το κομματικό χρώμα που επενδύει τα πάντα σε αυτόν τον τόπο.

Θα σας φανεί περίεργο, αλλά όταν διέσχισα για πρώτη φορά τα τούνελ στα Τέμπη, αισθάνθηκα εθνικά υπερήφανος. Ναι, μου συμβαίνει αυτό όταν βλέπω σύγχρονα εμβληματικά έργα ή επιτεύγματα ανθρώπων και φορέων που συνηθίζομε να εντάσσουμε στη σφαίρα του αυτονόητου. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μάθει να δοξάζουμε το παρελθόν και να απαξιώνουμε το παρόν μας. Λέμε ότι δεν είμαστε αντάξιοι ένδοξων προγόνων, αν και ξέρουμε ότι και αυτοί ακόμα θα έμεναν εκστατικοί, γεμάτοι δέος, μπροστά σε αυτά που έχουμε πετύχει. Η Ελλάδα έχει καταφέρει τεράστιους άθλους σε λιγότερα από 200 χρόνια. Και όμως, δεν το θυμίζουμε στον εαυτό μας.

Η υπερηφάνεια για το παρελθόν συχνά μας οδηγεί σε παγίδες. Όμως η υπερηφάνεια για το παρόν, για όσα είδε κανείς στη ζωή του, θα μας χορηγούσε αυτοπεποίθηση και θα δημιουργούσε ένα καινούργιο, σύγχρονο εθνικό φρόνημα, κατανοητό και αποδεκτό από όλους. Ας γιορτάσουμε, κοιτάζοντας τον καθρέφτη, όχι μόνο τα κάδρα των προγόνων.​


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2021)

Δεν ξέρω αν αναρωτήθηκε κανείς (όπως έκανα εγώ) τι ακριβώς ήταν ο υπασπιστής του Καρόλου που βρισκόταν συνεχώς στο πλευρό του όλο το διήμερο της παραμονής του στην Αθήνα.





 .............. 



............................. 

Λοιπόν ο υπασπιστής ανήκει στο σκωτσέζικο σύνταγμα της Μαύρης Φρουράς (_Black Watch_), του οποίου ο Κάρολος είναι ο επίτιμος συνταγματάρχης, υπό την ιδιότητα του Δούκα του Ρόθσεϊ (Duke of Rothesay), που είναι τίτλος του σκωτικού στέμματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2021)

Να προσθέσω στις διεθνείς συμμετοχές κι αυτήν, όπου η τραγουδίστρια μετέχει της γλώσσας μας με όλη την ισοκρατική έννοια.


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2021)

*Νικόλαος Μάντζαρος – Διονύσιος Σολωμός: “Ύμνος εις την Ελευθερίαν” από το Μείζον Ensemble*

Ο Ύμνος εις την Ελευθερίαν του Διονυσίου Σολωμού, σε μια σπάνια μουσική εκδοχή του Νικόλαου Χαλικιόπουλου-Μάντζαρου, παρουσιάζεται από το ανδρικό φωνητικό σύνολο ΜΕΙΖΟΝ με αφορμή την εθνική επέτειο της 25ης Μαρτίου. Μέσα από αυτή τη μεγάλη διαδικτυακή συναυλία, το Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών δίνει την ευκαιρία σε όλους τους Έλληνες ανά τον κόσμο καθώς και σε ξένους θαυμαστές του ελληνικού πολιτισμού να γιορτάσουν μουσικά, όλοι μαζί, την Πέμπτη 25 Μαρτίου στις 8:30 μ.μ., αυτό το σπουδαίο γεγονός της Νεοελληνικής Ιστορίας.

Η συναυλία θα είναι διαθέσιμη για streaming στο site, facebook και youtube του Μεγάρου μέχρι τις 25/4/2021 και on demand στο site του Μεγάρου μέχρι τις 31/12/2021.

Streaming - Δωρεάν στη διεύθυνση: https://www.megaron.gr/event/meizon-ensemble/

και *εδώ* το ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστικό πρόγραμμα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2021)

Περί χαμένων ευκαιριών: έλεος πιά με τις γκρίνιες, ακόμα κι αν είναι γκρίνιες με το γάντι, σαν αυτό το άρθρο. Το 2021 είναι το Ελληνικό Έτος Γκρίνιας και μάλλον έτσι θα το θυμάμαι εγώ. Ναι, ωραία, επισκίασε ο κορονοϊός τον εορτασμό, αλλά το 2021 δεν τελείωσε, έχει άλλους εννέα μήνες εκδηλώσεων, και υπάρχουν προγραμματισμένες πολλές ακόμα εκδηλώσεις. Επιπλέον, ολόκληρη οικονομική κρίση δεν μας έκανε να κοιτάξουμε λίγο μέσα μας, θα μας κάνει μία επέτειος που έχουμε κάθε χρόνο; Χάθηκε ίσως, αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να πούμε με βεβαιότητα, μια σοβαρή ενημερωτική εκστρατεία για την επανάσταση. Χωρίς τον σνομπισμό των διανοούμενων και χωρίς να βγαίνουν απο τα ρούχα τους οι υπερπατριώτες. Γιατί σε αντίθεση με τον Νίκελ, εγώ κοιτάζω τα ΜΚΔ και έχω χάσει τη διάθεσή μου.

(απορία: ποιά οικογενειακά κριτήρια για την επιλογή της σοπράνο; Ναι, είδα ένα περί συγγένειας με την Αγγελοπούλου, αλλά ήταν ατεκμηρίωτο και ράδιο αρβύλα, γιατί η συγγενής μέλους μιας από τις πλουσιότερες οικογένειες της Ελλάδας θα είχε αρκετά χρήματα ώστε να πληρώσει για πεντέξι μαθήματα τραγουδιού με έναν καλό δάσκαλο, από αυτούς που ακόμα και τους παράφωνους σαν εμένα μας κάνουν να ακουγόμαστε υποφερτοί. Πάντως, σε ένα 24ωρο στο οποίο όλα πήγαν καλά, είχαμε μια μοναδική παραφωνία που ήταν όλη Ελλάδα: στην Ελλάδα και είσαι ό,τι δηλώνεις ΚΑΙ σε πιστεύουν οι άλλοι ότι είσαι ό,τι δηλώνεις χωρίς να ζητάνε αποδείξεις, όπως φαίνεται. Απόλυτη ελευθερία δηλαδή, από αυτή που πιστεύουμε ότι ήθελαν οι πρόγονοί μας.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 29, 2021)

Μπορείτε να προσπεράστε τις πρώτες παραγράφους, που εικάζω δεν θα αρέσουν σε πολλούς, και να εστιάσετε στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο του Λιάκου, το οποίο θεωρώ από τα πραγματικά ελάχιστα επετειακά (εννοώ που δεν ασχολούνται με την Επανάσταση καθαυτή αλλά με τα διακόσια χρόνια της και το μέλλον, γιατί για την Επανάσταση γράφτηκαν διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα) που αξίζει να διαβαστούν.








«Από τον Κολοκοτρώνη στον Παστέρ»


Τη «μελωδία της ευτυχίας» για τα 200 χρόνια από το 1821 δεν τη δίνει το εθνοπατριωτικό φολκλόρ, αλλά δύο φράσεις του Κυριάκου Μητσοτάκη, η μία εκ των οποίων εστιάζει στο μέλλον της Ελλάδας την τρίτη εκατονταετία μετά την ανεξαρτησία της.




www.efsyn.gr


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Θεωρώ φυσιολογικό να εκπέμπουν οι πρωθυπουργοί μηνύματα αισιοδοξίας (και οι ιστορικοί, ιδίως της αντιπολίτευσης, μηνύματα περί απροβλεπτότητας). Αλλά θα ήθελα να σταθώ στις σταθερές. Που είναι γνωστοί σταθεροί στόχοι της αριστεράς — και είναι υπέροχοι στόχοι που όλοι θα μοιραστούμε. Αλλά είναι οι μακρινοί στόχοι, η «ευτυχία». Και το ερώτημα που μπαίνει βραχυπρόθεσμα είναι πώς θα τους πετύχουμε, πώς θα πετύχουμε τις «πολυτέλειες» της ανθρωπιστικής παιδείας, του προστατευμένου περιβάλλοντος, των μειωμένων ανισοτήτων. Και πώς θα πετύχουμε και το άλλο ζητούμενο που αναφέρει ο Λιάκος, της ισόρροπης συνολικής ανάπτυξης και της ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης. Εδώ, σ' αυτά τα «πώς», ίσως αρχίζουμε κάποιοι να διαφωνούμε με τον Λιάκο, αλλά όχι όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο του συγκεκριμένου άρθρου.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 29, 2021)

Εγώ δεν στέκομαι στους στόχους, στέκομαι στην ιστορική αποτίμηση/προοπτική, και σ' αυτό ο Λιάκος, ο μοναδικός ίσως ιστορικός με global προοπτική που διαθέτουμε, ζωγραφίζει τελευταία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2021)

Εγώ θα επιστρέψω παντως σε αυτό που λέει ο Νικελ. Η ευτυχία είναι τρέχουσα ιδέα. Ο δείκτης ευτυχίας του ΟΗΕ π.x. δεν έχει κλείσει ακόμα δεκαετία. Επομένως μοδάτος στόχος. Στον οποίο η Ελλάδα παραδοσιακά, ακόμα και πριν την οικονομική κρίση δεν τα πήγαινε καλά.
Και εδώ θα το παω στα χωράφια μου και θα το συνδέσω με την μόρφωση. Οι λαοί με το υψηλότερο μορφωτικό επιπεδο έχουν σε γενικές γραμμές υψηλότερο δείκτη ευτυχίας, για προφανείς λόγους: α. αντιλαμβάνονται μια χαρά τί γινεται γύρω τους και δεν παρασύρονται από συνωμοσιολογίες κλπ και β. ξέρουν ότι έχουν επαγγελματικό πλεονέκτημα.
Αλλα επειδή αυτό τώρα πάει και στα δικά μου χωράφια, η τελευταία τάση που ακόμα είναι μικρή, είναι η αμφισβήτηση της εδραιωμένης αντίληψης ότι όλοι πρεπει να πάρουν πτυχίο. Και σε αυτό μας οδηγεί η πράξη: άτομα που τους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να σπουδάσουν σε πανεπιστήμια υψηλών απαιτήσεων γιατί παρόλο που δεν είχαν τους βαθμούς, είχαν potential δυσκολεύτηκαν πολύ ή δεν πήραν καθόλου πτυχίο. Και φυσικά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο, αφού αν δυσκολεύεσαι με την άλγεβρα αλλά έχεις μεγάλη επιθυμία να γίνεις μηχανικός, με το που θα ξεκινήσεις τις σπουδές δεν θα σε περιμένουν οι άλλοι να μάθεις αυτά που δεν έμαθες στο σχολείο, θα σε αφήσουν πίσω. Επομενως το να λες περάστε κόσμε δεν βοηθάει.
Αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε επομένως, πριν φτάσουμε στο πανεπιστήμιο, είναι να βρεθούν μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας που θα κάνουν όλους τους μαθητές να κατανοήσουν και να μάθουν. Κι αν κρίνω από το πώς αντιμετωπίζεται η νέα εκπαίδευση απο τους περισσότερους, δε νομίζω ότι έχουμε ελπίδες.
Τέλος πάντων, εκτός θέματος...


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2021)

Earion said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν αναρωτήθηκε κανείς (όπως έκανα εγώ) τι ακριβώς ήταν ο υπασπιστής του Καρόλου που βρισκόταν συνεχώς στο πλευρό του όλο το διήμερο της παραμονής του στην Αθήνα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και φυσικά το Black Watch είναι από τα πιο διαδεδομένα σκωτσέζικα καρώ σχέδια, ίσως γιατί ως μπλε και πράσινο δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα παρδαλό. 
Εμένα περισσότερο μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ο τύπος χαμογελούσε συνέχεια. Μπορεί να φόραγε μάσκα αλλά φαινόταν.


----------



## cougr (Apr 9, 2021)

Άκρα Του Τάφου Σιωπή
Νίκος Ξυλούρης
εικονοποίηση Τζούλια Φορτούνη


----------

